# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  شبیه سازی Voice Commands                      (دستور دادن با میکرفون به وی بی)

## MSsoftCO

با سلام به دوستان

یه مشکل جدید برام پیش اومده اونم اینه که

من میخوام یه برنامه بنویسم که مثلا 50 کلمه کلیدی داشته باشه و هر وقت کاربر از طریق میکرفن یکی از اون 50 تا کلمه کلیدی رو به زبون آورد کار مربوط به اون کلمه رو که قبلا به برنامه گفته شده رو انجام بده
در کل مثل کاری که تو گوشی موبایل میشه کرد رو میخوام انجام بدم مثل این که طرف برای فعال شدن بلوتوس یه صدا میزاره و وقتی که اون صدا رو به زبون میاره بلوتوث فعال میشه
دقیقا این کار رو میخام با وی بی انجام بدم
به نظرتون همچین کاری رو میشه با وی بی انجام داد؟؟؟
سرسی در این رابطه وجود داره یا نه؟
کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟

مرسی

----------


## amirhosein

نشدنی نیست اما کار راحتی هم نیست باید روی پردازش صوت کار کنین که یه مبحث تخصصیه.

----------


## touraj

اگه روشش رو پیدا کردی به من هم بگو. پردازش صوت کار راحتی نیست. شاید بتونی از نرم افزارهای تبدیل صدا به متن به صورت واسطه استفاده کنی.

----------


## MSsoftCO

ببین من میخوام که مثلا صدای یک نفر رو ضبط کنم و بعد هر وقت که طرف اون صدا رو تکرار کرد برنامه یه کاری رو بکنه
به نظر من شدنی هست
باید تن صدا و طول موج و این چیزا رو از صدای طرف آنالیز کنم
حالا کسی هست که در این رابطه اطلاعات اولیه ای داشته باشه تا به من کمک کنه؟
مرسی

----------


## touraj

> ببین من میخوام که مثلا صدای یک نفر رو ضبط کنم و بعد هر وقت که طرف اون صدا رو تکرار کرد برنامه یه کاری رو بکنه
> به نظر من شدنی هست
> باید تن صدا و طول موج و این چیزا رو از صدای طرف آنالیز کنم
> حالا کسی هست که در این رابطه اطلاعات اولیه ای داشته باشه تا به من کمک کنه؟
> مرسی


خب این میشه همون پردازش صوت. که اصلاً کار راحتی نیست. مسلماً نشدنی نیست. چون قبلاً انجام شده. اما خیلی سخته.

----------


## MSsoftCO

من یه سورس در این رابطه پیدا کردم که این کار رو انجام میده 
ام هنوز این برنامه جای کار داره تا دقت گفتن را پایین آورد
اینم سرس این برنامه

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
مدتی قبل من همین موضوع را مطرح کردم ( خیلی شدید نیاز داشتم ) اما به نتیجه ای نرسید .
اگر پیداش کردی ما رو هم ی نصیب نذار 
مرسی

----------


## MSsoftCO

رفیق سلام
من باید حتما این کار رو انجام بدم 
این کار برای من خیلی حیاتی شده و ...
صد در صد به نتیجه خواهم رسید (البته با کمک اینترنت و همچین انجمن هایی)
در ضمن شما این نمونه مثال رو دانلود کنید بهتون خیلی کمک میکنه
من هم وقتی که به نتیجه کامل رسیدم اینجا فایل رو آپلود میکنم
فلن

----------


## touraj

برنامه جالبی بود. با کار کردن روی این برنامه میشه به نتایج بسیار خوبی رسید.

----------


## MSsoftCO

اگه شما هم بیاید و کمک کنید آره میشه یه یه جایی رسید
این برنامه هنوز که هنوزه جای کار زیاد داره و من هم یه مقداری سرم زیادی شلوغه
اهتمالا تا دو ماهه دیگه بتونم روش کار کنم تا مشکلاش رو برطرف کنم
شما هم بیاین تا با هم هر کاری میشه کرد برای ساخت چنین برنامه ای انجام بدیم
مرسی

----------


## matinn

این کار نیاز به sdk ماکرو سافت داره  و استفاده از voice recognition

----------


## Evil 69

در دنیای امروز با وجود این همه امکانات و ابزار های گوناگون امجام این چنین کارها به راحتی نوشیدن یک لیوان آب است 
شما تنها نایزمند یک بانک اطلاعاتی متنند اکسس هستید . شما می تونید در بانک یک فیلد تعریف کنید که  از نوع oleobject ها باشه و بعد ناز به یک جادوگر دارید برای گرفتن تن صدا کاربر برنامه که این کار هم خیلی راحته شما باید اول اون کلمه هایی رو که به عنوان کلمه های کلیدی توی برنامه استفاده می کنید رو به کاربر نشون بدین تا کاربر با استفاده از میکروفن اون کلمات رو یکی یکی بگه و شما صدای کاربر خودتون رو که با استفاده از یک برنامه رکوردر rec کردین رو میریزینش توی بانک اطلاعاتی تون و بعد دیگه کاره شما تموم میشه و فقط باید توی برنامه اصلی هر وقط کاربر کلمه اوی رو به برنامه داد شما اون رو بااستفاده از یک دستور select با فیلد های بانک اطلاعاتی تون چک کنید و بعد با استفاده از نتایج بدست اومده کارهای لازم رو انجام بدین 
به این دوست عزیزی که این تاپیک رو گذاشته باید بگم شما بهتره هر وقت کا میخاین یک برنامه رو شبیه سازی کنین اون راجع به اون برنامه کمی تحقیق کنید .

----------


## piter1355

> در دنیای امروز با وجود این همه امکانات و ابزار های گوناگون امجام این چنین کارها به راحتی نوشیدن یک لیوان آب است 
> شما تنها نایزمند یک بانک اطلاعاتی متنند اکسس هستید . شما می تونید در بانک یک فیلد تعریف کنید که  از نوع oleobject ها باشه و بعد ناز به یک جادوگر دارید برای گرفتن تن صدا کاربر برنامه که این کار هم خیلی راحته شما باید اول اون کلمه هایی رو که به عنوان کلمه های کلیدی توی برنامه استفاده می کنید رو به کاربر نشون بدین تا کاربر با استفاده از میکروفن اون کلمات رو یکی یکی بگه و شما صدای کاربر خودتون رو که با استفاده از یک برنامه رکوردر rec کردین رو میریزینش توی بانک اطلاعاتی تون و بعد دیگه کاره شما تموم میشه و فقط باید توی برنامه اصلی هر وقط کاربر کلمه اوی رو به برنامه داد شما اون رو بااستفاده از یک دستور select با فیلد های بانک اطلاعاتی تون چک کنید و بعد با استفاده از نتایج بدست اومده کارهای لازم رو انجام بدین 
> به این دوست عزیزی که این تاپیک رو گذاشته باید بگم شما بهتره هر وقت کا میخاین یک برنامه رو شبیه سازی کنین اون راجع به اون برنامه کمی تحقیق کنید .


دوست عزیز فکر میکنم اشتباه میکنی  . اگر خود شما با میکروفون 1000 بار هم یک کلمه را تکرار کنی احتمال اینکه 2 فایلهای صوتی این هزار کلمه با هم دقیقا برابر باشند شاید یک در میلیون هم نباشه .
تو این پروژه مشکل اصلی تعیین درصد شباهت کلمات با همدیگست .

----------


## Evil 69

شما میتونی این کار رو امتحان کنی وقتی که امتحان کردی میبینی که و قتی تون صدا ها رو کنار هم می ذاری همه اون 1000 فایل یک تن خاص دارن 
من این کارو خودن یک بار برای شرکت نگین انجام دادم البته من اون برنامه رو برای یک موبایل نوشتم ولی چون که سرعت پردازش موبایل کمه مقداری طول میکشید ولی روی یک کامپیوتر به راحتی میشه تن ها رو کنار هم بذاریم و اون رو چک کنیم شاید با خودتون بگین بادستور select چطور این کارو بکنیم ؟ باید بهتون بگم با این دستور باید کد های باینری رو بردارین و تن رو پیدا کنین و بعد اون رو با صدای کاربر چک کنین

----------


## mjelecom

دوست عزیز MSsoftCO اگر کاربر شما از کلمات انگلیسی برای کلمات کلیدی خودش استفاده کند مشکلی برای ساخت این برنامه وجود ندارد شما می توانید از DirectSR خود ویندوز بهره ببرید برای سورس هم در سایت
www.planet-source-code.com کلید Voice Recognition را به کار ببرید .

----------


## مبین رنجبر

جناب MSSoftCo : یه چیزی رو باید بهت بگم ... دانشگاه شریف تازه بعد از چند سال به جواب سول تو رسیدن ( تازه نه با وی بی ، با زبان های قوی تر ) ...... پس بهتره امیدوار نباشی

----------


## mjelecom

:متفکر: جناب Lsass.CRC32 البته می دانید که طراحی الگوریتم این نرم افزاری که شریفیها ساخته اند شق القمر نیست ولی این دادن 21000 لغت و تست کردنشه که خیلی طول میکشه. :گیج:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

جناب mjelecom : من که نگفتم شریفیا شق القمر کردن ... من گفتم کار مشکلیه ...چون مفهوم سوال دوستمون به گمان من این بود که سورس می خواد

----------

